

Interview with YC's Kate Courteau - fragmented
http://blog.newprofit.com/?p=2432

======
pratyushag
I think YC has a lot to learn and will need to invest time before learning how
to better pick nonprofits. There are a ton on foundations and competitions
that look for nonprofits using technology to innovate the sector. The issue is
that very few are measuring impact and asking the question: is this the best
way to spend the dollars donated. Nonprofits owe it to their donors to
maximize the impact per dollar but this is not something I have ever heard any
YC nonprofit talk about yet.

It will be important to pick somebody who has significant experience in the
nonprofit sector.

------
gault8121
It's great to see that YC will experiment with new models and ideas.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://blog.ycombinator.com/interview-with-ycs-kate-
courteau](http://blog.ycombinator.com/interview-with-ycs-kate-courteau), which
points to this.

------
jker897
yeah bring it on ! we are hear to stack pile money while taking money from low
wage taxi drivers, common people, deceive them

uhmm uhmm .. uber , reddit gold

~~~
netcan
You created an account to post this?

